# Conversion chart?



## christianmomof3 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, is there a conversion chart somewhere for measurements?  I was given a bar of baking chocolate from France and it had a muffin recipee on it.  I got a friend to translate the recipee, but it is in grams and ml.  Is there a chart to convert to cups?  It calls for 220g of flour, 100g powdered sugar, one small package of baking powder - I have no idea how much that would be, 60 g of finely chopped walnuts, 150 ml of milk, 100 ml of oil and is baked at 200c - what is that in farenheit?
Thank you!  Once I get the conversions, I will bake the muffins and post the recipee if it is good - it says you can substitute any kind of baking chocolate if desired.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 25, 2006)

You can "Google" for just about any type of conversion chart you need.  You might try that.


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 25, 2006)

I use www.sciencemadesimple.com/conversions.html with which you can change distance, weights, money, etc.  You just choose from the home page what conversion you want to make.


----------



## christianmomof3 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you - I looked at the science made simple, but it still is not cooking measurements.  I got the flour from grams to ounces, but really a dry measure would be in cups, and our measuring cups measure fluid ounces, not necessarily dry ones - will it work if I just weigh it?


----------



## jkath (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f13/imperial-metric-and-us-conversions-4738.html?highlight=conversion

I believe this is what you need


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2006)

christianmomof3 said:
			
		

> Hi, is there a conversion chart somewhere for measurements? I was given a bar of baking chocolate from France and it had a muffin recipee on it. I got a friend to translate the recipee, but it is in grams and ml. Is there a chart to convert to cups? It calls for 220g of flour, 100g powdered sugar, one small package of baking powder - I have no idea how much that would be, 60 g of finely chopped walnuts, 150 ml of milk, 100 ml of oil and is baked at 200c - what is that in farenheit?
> Thank you! Once I get the conversions, I will bake the muffins and post the recipee if it is good - it says you can substitute any kind of baking chocolate if desired.


 
It's difficult to convert weight amounts such as grams to volume amounts, such as cups.  An ounce of weight is equal to 28.35 grams.  You need a scale to measure.  For the temperature, the 200 C is about 400 F.


----------



## obelix (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/gram_calc.htm 

hth


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you Obelix!!!!!


----------



## obelix (Sep 26, 2006)

am always glad to help


----------



## daisy (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks like a recipe that has been converted from Imperial to metric, and they haven't done a good job of it! Some of those measurements are 'odd'. You don't get to see '7oz' of anything all that often. I've translated below, giving what I THINK is probably meant, as being more in keeping with conventions. (I keep reminding people that when converting to metric, you need to use nice, convenient numbers for dividing, and that means ROUNDING your calculations!)

30g is 1oz. 

220g is 7oz  (you could use 250g=8oz)

100g is 3 1/2oz (smack-bang between 90g=3oz and 
125g=4oz. Use the same measurement of oil - millilitres and grams can be interchangeable for cooking purposes.)

1 package baking powder (don't you hate that! The usual proportions are 2 teaspoons baking powder for each 500g plain flour. If you use 250g flour, that means 1 teaspoonful. Or simply use self-raising flour, which is what I do - much easier, and it works very well.)

60g is 2oz. 

150ml is 1/4 pint (Imperial, not American. American pints are smaller than Imperial pints. In Australia and England and other places, the metric conversion of 1 pint is 600ml. So 150ml is one-quarter of that. Rough it out at a bit over 1/2 cup - or just use 1/2 cup. 1/3 cup if you think the original recipe was American. If you've done a bit of cooking, judge it by eye, adding the liquid until 'it looks right'.)

200C=400F.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 26, 2006)

Not trying to be a smart-pup, but ... how about buying a scale? Certainly if you bake frequently you'll come across ingredients by weight often enough to justify the purchase. It's a much easier, more accurate system once you get used to it.

I got my little scale at IKEA ... very inexpensive, does both pounds/ounces and kilos/grams, and zeros out easily (so that you weigh just your ingredients, not your bowl).


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 26, 2006)

I couldn't do without my scales. We weigh ingredients, rather than judge by volume.


----------



## cara (Sep 26, 2006)

220g of flour - about 1 cup
100g powdered sugar - about 7 tablespoons, a bit less than one cup
one small package of baking powder - two tablespoons 
60 g of finely chopped walnuts- 1/4 cup, 1/2 oz
150 ml of milk - *puuh*1/2 cup & 2 tablespoons
100 ml of oil - 1/3cup & 1 tablespoon
200c - about 400°F

as far as I know........ and I know that problem


----------

